# Burton SLX 2013



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I was dry humping google a bit and came across these pics. I need some new boots next season because my DC judge dont give me the ankle support I want (i have narrow ankles). Previous I had burton boots that were really comfortable. These will definitely be on the trial list for next season...and they seem to match my mystery.

I also found a pic of the new diode.


----------

